# What to do with a burl..............



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Wife and I were roaming local woods and found this tree???? This appears to have a pretty good burl around the base. Question is, how would I go about harvesting a burl like this. I don't really want to cut down a tree this size, I am so crippled and slow I know it would fall right on me. If I chain saw a big chunk off one side will it kill the tree? Does it look like this is a burl worth taking. And don't ask me what kind of tree it is cause I have no idea. I don't think the bark looks like Oak and I got too excited about the burl, I forgot to pick some leaves to ID.

So whatcha think? Harvest it all, harvest part, or just let it be, that is the question.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Wife and I were roaming *local woods* and found this tree

Who's tree is it? 
Would you be stealing it if it's not yours?

If so I would have to leave it alone.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

If you don't own the property, you would have to contact whoever does to get permission to take it. That goes for public lands as well. Taking a tree carries a very hefty fine.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I'd be interested to read answers to their actual question… if part of the burl can be removed without killing the tree and if so, how?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Removing a burl that large would probably kill the tree unless you applied something over the wound to protect it.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

That's what I figured. There is a tree on my sister's property with a burl, not nearly as big as that one but it does go all the way around a much smaller maple tree. It's a wild wooded area, so not a tree she's especially attached to. But if cutting the burl would kill the tree she would rather I take the whole tree down, which I'm not really equipped to do.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

This tree is in a section of flood plain. I have lived here for 44 years and this is where local people hunt, shoot beer cans, camp out, ******************** hunt, cut fire wood, ride their 4 wheelers, mud run with their trucks and ride their horses. I am sure there would be no problem with taking this tree except for how to do it. I assume the government owns this land because it has never been on the tax rolls but they will never put it to use. If they tried, they would just f-k it up like everything else they do. The wound could be painted over with wound sealer to protect the tree but even if it died, those woods are full of dead trees from the drought we had 2 years ago and nobody would notice one more.

When I was younger and more able to cut down trees, I used to take some from these woods to a small mill 25 miles from here and they would cut and dry the boards they got. I've gotten Hickory, Sassafras, various Oaks and some Elm with pretty grain. and others. My sons would help and all had pick-ups.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

bottom line - it's not your tree, don't mess with it.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Awhile back, I posted something on my Facebook page about a theft of a burl you might want to take a look at.

http://www.woodworkingnetwork.com/wood-market-trends/woodworking-industry-news/custom-woodworking-news/Redwood-Burl-Bandit-Arrested-and-Charged-with-Theft-259584601.html?utm_content=buffer5305f&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer#sthash.J6WETGgC.YU4hvATD.dpbs

I'm with recycle1943, if it's not your tree, don't mess with it (unless, of course, you have permission from whomever does own it).

TZH


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Just from the pic, it might be an elm tree. Don't kill a tree just for a burl.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

I also just found this, if you're interested: http://forestry.about.com/od/foresthealth/p/disease_burl.htm

TZH


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd suggest letting it be. There is no product that can permanently protect the remaining tree, and the surface of that burl indicates it has all kinds of pockets and intrusions within it, which indicates a much higher likelihood of bugs and/or rot that may already exist. Should that be the case, the tree will begin to die soon and that would be the time to salvage from it what you can. Burls are fairly unstable, and damaging them allows bacteria and fungi an unrepairable, open wound to enter and grow. A healthy, public tree should not be removed for just one person, it is everyone's tree; who knows what it may grow into in 20 years? If everyone took a tree or three, there would be none left.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

If *YOU* don't own it, don't touch it. Don't rationalize theft in any manner. They teach that in kindergarden. Mamma always said ' Just because others are doing wrong does not make it acceptable for you to do."


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

I didn't realize what a den of morality I was asking. All of you make good points, some points over and over. I'm old but not too old to learn so y'all have convinced me to let it be. It was gonna be a real chore to get the part I wanted so I'll just plan on outliving this tree and harvesting after it dies. Of course, it still won't belong to me any more dead than alive. I think time will be the deciding factor. This tree has probably been here since George Washington and may still be there when my great grandson gets old. Thanks for all the good advice as usual. It seems like it is a good thing to ask y'all.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

It doesn't deserve to be another bandsaw box.


----------

